# suche Easy 600 oder 700 defekt



## qphubi (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo.
Ich suche eine Easy der 600er oder 700er Baureihe defekt.
Wichtig sie sollte die P tasten, das Display und 6 Ausgänge haben.
Bitte alles mit Preisvorstellung anbieten.

mfg


----------



## qphubi (13 September 2011)

suche immernoch


----------



## Oberchefe (14 September 2011)

Habe eine easy 621-DC-TC hier liegen. Hat aber 8 Ausgänge und ich müsste sie erst noch kaputt machen.


----------



## qphubi (9 Oktober 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Habe eine easy 621-DC-TC hier liegen. Hat aber 8 Ausgänge und ich müsste sie erst noch kaputt machen.



Nein sie sollte Defekt sein, eine die Funktioniert hab ich selber.


----------

